# Co2 tubing and fittings



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey I am running two fish tanks with one Co2 tank and regulator. I was wondering what fitting and tubing people are using to split a line into two lines with needle valves ? My current set up I am losing too much Co2 through the fittings. Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You will need to buy a co2 manifold. Its th only way to split Co2 properly. Heres a few pictures of them online. Not sure who sells them. Possibly J&L. I know they sell the proper tubing which is Black in color.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

There are tons of them on Ebay. Just search for co2 splitter.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replys jbyoung00008 and sewerman45. I will look into a splitter. .

Thanks again , Chris


----------

